# Vernünftige Session-Verwaltung mit Struts



## Rumborak (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe jetzt schon ein bißchen auf verschiedenen Seiten und natürlich auch hier im Forum gesucht - aber noch nicht das Passende gefunden.

Weiß evtl. jemand, wie man mit Java-Struts am effektivsten ein gutes Session-Management realisieren kann oder kennt eine gute Seite dazu? Falls Cookies nicht akzeptiert werden, soll ein Reload der Seite gemacht werden und die Session-ID an die URL angehängt werden. Zusätzlich muß die ID aber auch an alle Links in der Seite angehängt werden. Bei Formularen würde ich gerne auswhälen können, ob die Session-ID als GET-Parameter übergeben wird oder mittels Hidden-Field.

Mit folgender Zeile
	
	
	
	





```
<action forward="/jsp/index.jsp" path="/index" scope="session" unknown="true" />
```
in der struts-config.xml wird zwar eine Session erzeugt, aber die ID wird teilweise auch angehängt, obwohl Cookies akzeptiert werden.

Ich denke einfach, da bräuchte man sowas wie eine eigene Session-Klasse....


----------



## Rumborak (15. Mrz 2006)

...also gut, ich habe jetzt mal ein Tutorial durchgearbeitet, und das scheint soweit alles zu funktionieren  !

Trotzdem noch eine Frage an die Community: Kann ich den Mechanismus, der anscheinend in dem Web-Container  schon implementiert ist, irgendwie überschreiben bzw. anpassen? Mich interessiert nur, ob es in J2EE-Applikationen grundsätzlich möglich ist, vorgefertigte Mechanismen zu beeinflussen -  bzw. wie weit man da trotzdem noch selbst an den Schrauben drehen kann.....

Danke schonmal!


----------



## clemson (15. Mrz 2006)

Rumborak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich den Mechanismus, der anscheinend in dem Web-Container  schon implementiert ist, irgendwie überschreiben bzw. anpassen? Mich interessiert nur, ob es in J2EE-Applikationen grundsätzlich möglich ist, vorgefertigte Mechanismen zu beeinflussen -  bzw. wie weit man da trotzdem noch selbst an den Schrauben drehen kann.....



ich verstehe deine frage nicht ganz... was meinst du mit mechanismen in diesem zusammenhang?


----------



## Gast (15. Mrz 2006)

Die Sessions werden vom Servlet verwaltet, schau mal in die Servlet Doku, vielleicht findest dun einen Weg.


----------



## Rumborak (15. Mrz 2006)

...jo, danke mal für die Antworten!

Also mit Mechanismus meine ich, daß ich z. B. entscheiden möchte, ob die Session-ID automatisch an Links angehängt wird (Performance) oder ob bei einem Formular, welches via POST gesendet wird, die Session-ID als GET-Parameter angehängt weren soll.

Außerdem fände ich es schöner, wenn nach dem Reload die Session-ID grundsätzlich an die URL angehängt wird und nicht erst, nachdem man auf einen Link geklickt hat, usw..... mit PHP hab´ ich sowas schonmal gemacht - da ist es kein Problem!

In der JSP-Doku konnte ich dazu auf die Schnelle jetzt nichts finden - oder hab´ ich das nur nicht kapiert? Wie kann man denn das mit dem Reload und dem URL-Rewriting manuell machen.....?


----------

